# LaDue ice.



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

So what's up with LaDue? I have yet to see a shanty out. Is the ice still to shaky yet from last week?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Do ya mean LaDont? Haha. Seriously, I heard a lot of people complain about all they get out there is white perch the last few years with an occasional crappie and dink Gil's. I haven't fished it in a few years. I'm sure someone will chime in that has.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

doegirl said:


> So what's up with LaDue? I have yet to see a shanty out. Is the ice still to shaky yet from last week?


Another lake the stAte help ruin! Thx government!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Brad,

Ladue was once an awesome place to fish. Just out of curiosity, how did the state ruin it? I thought the introduction of the White Perch by some some very unknowing or uncaring anglers was it's demise!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

ODNR has regularly stocked it with Channel Cats., That hasn't helped one iota towards improving the quality of fishery at Ladue.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Put Muskie in ladont! That might help out.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Steelhauler said:


> Brad,
> 
> Ladue was once an awesome place to fish. Just out of curiosity, how did the state ruin it? I thought the introduction of the White Perch by some some very unknowing or uncaring anglers was it's demise!


The envision of white perch is the lack of regulations from the gov! Akron watershed will not allow structure placements! Lack of habitat no limits on panfish! It might take a gill 9 years to get that big! We are all foreigners to must and the new ones need to follow ethic rules not saying Americans are all doing it! The boat ramps are a joke what else jonh do I need to say!


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

brad crappie said:


> The envision of white perch is the lack of regulations from the gov! Akron watershed will not allow structure placements! Lack of habitat no limits on panfish! It might take a gill 9 years to get that big! We are all foreigners to must and the new ones need to follow ethic rules not saying Americans are all doing it! The boat ramps are a joke what else jonh do I need to say!


I agree with you on having size and bag limits on the Crappie, but with only a few exceptions the Bluegill aren't regulated anywhere in the state. There are regulations against transporting non indigenous species in to a body of water, but enforcement is next to impossible. How do you stop a single guy from dumping a bucket of fish into anybody of water? One of the reasons the Gobies are starting to show up in inland lakes as well. In my opinion, the White Perch are just out competing and out reproducing the native species. I don't know what the answer is, but I really don't think that the state/government is the cause of this directly. Hopefully they will figure out a solution.

Wes


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Steelhauler said:


> I agree with you on having size and bag limits on the Crappie, but with only a few exceptions the Bluegill aren't regulated anywhere in the state. There are regulations against transporting non indigenous species in to a body of water, but enforcement is next to impossible. How do you stop a single guy from dumping a bucket of fish into anybody of water? One of the reasons the Gobies are starting to show up in inland lakes as well. In my opinion, the White Perch are just out competing and out reproducing the native species. I don't know what the answer is, but I really don't think that the state/government is the cause of this directly. Hopefully they will figure out a solution.
> 
> Wes


Stop all immigration brother that's how u stop it! No foreign trade that's how they came in bye ship! Am rebel with Indian in me!


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

AEP has a 25 gill a day limit.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Sometimes, I don't understand Brad Crappie.


----------



## musclebeach22 (Feb 15, 2012)

brad crappie said:


> Stop all immigration brother that's how u stop it! No foreign trade that's how they came in bye ship! Am rebel with Indian in me!


I'm a die hard Republican/conservative and that statement was completely idiotic. "Stupid quote of the day" goes to... Without foreign trade, none of us would be able to afford 99% of the things we purchase on a daily basis and this country would continue to regress, just like ladue.......


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

musclebeach22 said:


> I'm a die hard Republican/conservative and that statement was completely idiotic. "Stupid quote of the day" goes to... Without foreign trade, none of us would be able to afford 99% of the things we purchase on a daily basis and this country would continue to regress, just like ladue.......


Something tells me I don't think he was being serious...but anyway...


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Might have hit the "crappie juice" early today.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

musclebeach22 said:


> I'm a die hard Republican/conservative and that statement was completely idiotic. "Stupid quote of the day" goes to... Without foreign trade, none of us would be able to afford 99% of the things we purchase on a daily basis and this country would continue to regress, just like ladue.......


Hey am more republican but both sides can kiss my blank! U think it's fair trade and also u want more human beings in our country we are gettin over populated! People are living in flood zones fire zones and so on just saying!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Thin the Heard.... Gotta Cull 'em


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

The crappy crappie?


icebucketjohn said:


> Thin the Heard.... Gotta Cull 'em


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

So now our local fisheries suffer due to poor foreign policy?? Oh man..... Here I thought it was because we elected leaders who cared not for the environment but huh....you may be on to something.


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

??????????????????????????????????


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Boy talk about doe girls thread getting hi jacked!! Went from no one on the ice to some crazy political rants..


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Wonder if the donkey or the elephant know where the fish are biteing


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Thanks for the nonreport, guys.


----------



## cast-off (Apr 14, 2005)

Is this a fishing forum or a Fox News forum?


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

doegirl said:


> Thanks for the nonreport, guys.


At least you got some responses. Lol


----------



## fedora4me (May 31, 2014)

I get the Pz&Mn about Ladue, kind of. BUT...
I got a mess of white perch out of there some years back and ate them. They were very good.

For those pan fishermen out there, I'm not sure why a bucket full of good eating fish is a negative. Sure they are small but so are inland perch and smelts.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Some shanties out this morning At la due.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I bet they keep building new houses in the burning hills of California. It is not new news by any means and idiots keep buying up that housing in those burning hills. They must know the hazards. It only matters to them when it burns the house down.

Everyone complains about cutting down forests and urban sprawl and such things. I'm all for us regulating new housing. I think we should make more condos. We should be building up, not out. We don't have any reason not to have some decent sized condos here in Cleveland. We don't have to worry much about large earthquakes, large scale fires, etc. We have tornadoes once in a while but we aren't in tornado alley.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

On the topic, I'd be down to slay some white perch. I just really don't want to drive thru any snow at all.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

Haven't been to ladue in years but if your looking to go I'd wait till it's safe to go out from the main ramp twords the humps in line with the 422 bridge...also if you're up for an adventure going just past the main island out in the middle is a large hump that rises out of 20 foot of water into 12 or so...I've done very good there in the past....I've ice fished a good bit of that lake and never really done great..this was also before the white perch invasion... depending on where you are coming from I'm sure there are better options....


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Ice-fished the dam area years ago (mostly a bit East of the pump building) and got a bunch of Yellow Perch that were every bit as big as the jumbos on Lake Erie. I couldn't believe my eyes. A local friend knew just where to go. Can't get the big ones during the summer months but their available for the picking during the winter.

PS....be careful out there fellas!!


----------



## addicted to fish (Jan 14, 2012)

mosquitopat said:


> Ice-fished the dam area years ago (mostly a bit East of the pump building) and got a bunch of Yellow Perch that were every bit as big as the jumbos on Lake Erie. I couldn't believe my eyes. A local friend knew just where to go. Can't get the big ones during the summer months but their available for the picking during the winter.
> 
> PS....be careful out there fellas!!


That’s a long walk. Is there road access I don’t know about? I’ve caught a really nice eye years ago by the dam and have also caught reallynice crappie by the bridge In Spring. Love the size of the lake but I agree with most ,(to many white perch. )I will eat them if that’s all I can catch. Especially if they are taken during the winter. And if there biting it’s always better than a good day at work!


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

addicted to fish said:


> That’s a long walk. Is there road access I don’t know about? I’ve caught a really nice eye years ago by the dam and have also caught reallynice crappie by the bridge In Spring. Love the size of the lake but I agree with most ,(to many white perch. )I will eat them if that’s all I can catch. Especially if they are taken during the winter. And if there biting it’s always better than a good day at work!


We used to drive down Valley road to the end and park our cars along side the road and then walk to the dam. Can't park down there anymore they'll tow your car but you can always have someone drop you off. I don't know if anyone still goes down there. We used to get 6-10 inches of ice back then. (1994). We don't get ice like that anymore. I would definitely ask a lot of questions before you head down there. Stop in at the *ONE STOP FISHIN' SHOP* and talk to *JIM TUNDER*...he may be able to fill you in.....*BE WISE & BE CAREFUL !*


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

I'd fish in my toilet if i thought I'd catch something.
I don't care what anyone says about LaDue. I love it. It's never crowded. I've spent many days and nights out there without another living soul around.
I've caught a lot nice fish out of there. Walleye, pike, bass, bluegill, crappie...
I hate the white perch too but what I hate worse is a bunch of ...holes carrying on , littering...
I'm working out of state but I'll be up there every weekend for the next couple months til I get back for good.
Thanks for the report.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

This is what my batch of white perch looked like that I caught from a Fostoria reservoir the other day.







I actually enjoy catching a few batches each winter through the ice. They tend to be aggressive and are fun to catch on a light ice rod. As far as eating them, when they are fresh caught and fried up they are very good. One of the reservoirs we have in town is over run with white perch. So I figure I'm doing what I can to somewhat control the population, and getting a couple good meals out of it. And yes white perch are very detrimental to the "more desirable" species we all want to catch.


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

ErieEye said:


> This is what my batch of white perch looked like that I caught from a Fostoria reservoir the other day.
> View attachment 252283
> I actually enjoy catching a few batches each winter through the ice. They tend to be aggressive and are fun to catch on a light ice rod. As far as eating them, when they are fresh caught and fried up they are very good. One of the reservoirs we have in town is over run with white perch. So I figure I'm doing what I can to somewhat control the population, and getting a couple good meals out of it. And yes white perch are very detrimental to the "more desirable" species we all want to catch.


Nice! When I take my son I keep em for a fish fry too. He's like me when I was young. I usually don't have the patience normally to clean panfish. They taste fine.



ErieEye said:


> This is what my batch of white perch looked like that I caught from a Fostoria reservoir the other day.
> View attachment 252283
> I actually enjoy catching a few batches each winter through the ice. They tend to be aggressive and are fun to catch on a light ice rod. As far as eating them, when they are fresh caught and fried up they are very good. One of the reservoirs we have in town is over run with white perch. So I figure I'm doing what I can to somewhat control the population, and getting a couple good meals out of it. And yes white perch are very detrimental to the "more desirable" species we all want to catch.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

ErieEye said:


> This is what my batch of white perch looked like that I caught from a Fostoria reservoir the other day.
> View attachment 252283
> I actually enjoy catching a few batches each winter through the ice. They tend to be aggressive and are fun to catch on a light ice rod. As far as eating them, when they are fresh caught and fried up they are very good. One of the reservoirs we have in town is over run with white perch. So I figure I'm doing what I can to somewhat control the population, and getting a couple good meals out of it. And yes white perch are very detrimental to the "more desirable" species we all want to catch.


I keep them to times not bad! Most people I know are scared to try them! Everyone that fishes need kill them some how, either it's a meal , fertilizer or just throw them at the motor that's what I do on Erie! We all need to play a part in helping! Maybe give them to a good bank


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

brad crappie said:


> I keep them to times not bad! Most people I know are scared to try them! Everyone that fishes need kill them some how, either it's a meal , fertilizer or just throw them at the motor that's what I do on Erie! We all need to play a part in helping! Maybe give them to a good bank


Food bank


ErieEye said:


> This is what my batch of white perch looked like that I caught from a Fostoria reservoir the other day.
> View attachment 252283
> I actually enjoy catching a few batches each winter through the ice. They tend to be aggressive and are fun to catch on a light ice rod. As far as eating them, when they are fresh caught and fried up they are very good. One of the reservoirs we have in town is over run with white perch. So I figure I'm doing what I can to somewhat control the population, and getting a couple good meals out of it. And yes white perch are very detrimental to the "more desirable" species we all want to catch.


food bank


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Pretty similar in taste to white bass. I prefer walleye, perch, crappie and bluegill. Try to get the darker meat off the fillet, and squeeze some lemon on them when you plate them, pretty tasty.


----------

